# 0818 numbers



## jackthelad

I've noticed that many companies are dropping lo-cal and freephone numbers for 0818 numbers which attract a national charge....but they fail to inform you that a national charge applys.

The 1550 or even 1540 numbers are excellent because they have to inform you what the charge is, however this 0818 stuff is super-secret,  the charge doesn't even appear on your eircom bill!

Anybody have any views on this one ?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s

I couldn't find any useful (i.e. not technical) information about 0818 "Universal Access" numbers on www.comreg.ie


----------



## elderdog

*Eircom 0818 pricing*

[broken link removed]

See part 6.7


eDog


----------



## jackthelad

yes, thats exactly it, there is no information whatso-ever. Just dial and pay through the nose.

I'm not sure who oversee's this number as regtel only covers premium numbers and comreg doesn't do numbers.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s

elderdog's link contains the charges levied by eircom (and all other operators?).


----------



## seosamh

*0818 - is it toll free or not!*

Was onto Bord Gais using an 0818 number. Asked the customer service rep. was it a toll free number and she said it was. Is it like a 1800 number or not?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s

*Re: 0818 - is it toll free or not!*

It's not toll free according to the eircom schedule of charges posted above!



		Code:
	

 nationalcall 0818 Service
Call Charges (Calling person)  Minimum Fee  Cent Per Second
To a customer calling from within the State
Day                            5.2440c      0.1125
Evening                        5.2440c      0.0678
Weekend                        5.2440c      0.0678


----------



## Raymie

Yesterday I rang an insurance co on a 0818 number, Dublin to Dublin supposedly, I checked my credit before and after and a call of between 5 and 10  mins cost 4.50 euros 15% of the insurance costs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpd

We should make sure that the website http://www.saynoto1890.com/ is used and as up to date as possible.


----------



## Annie51

Check out this web site, it could save you a lot of money.


----------

